# Volvo matchplay draw done and online.



## Hendo007 (May 31, 2012)

Although i've not had an e-mail as such I checked the website and noticed that the draw tab is now there, logged in and the draw has been done. 

Val, I'll see you in the regional semi if you make it ;-)


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2012)

south beds away, person below me in the draw is at woburn, shame  , anyone else here in section 37? (Amazingly a RickG from Aldwickberry but isnt our RickG!!!)


----------



## MKDave (May 31, 2012)

fundy said:



			south beds away, person below me in the draw is at woburn, shame  , anyone else here in section 37? (Amazingly a RickG from Aldwickberry but isnt our RickG!!!)
		
Click to expand...

You've played there enough!!!


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2012)

MKDave said:



			You've played there enough!!!
		
Click to expand...

lol cant beat a freebie though hehe


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 31, 2012)

Home draw for us in the pairs and away at Burnham on Crouch for me in the singles.


----------



## MKDave (May 31, 2012)

fundy said:



			lol cant beat a freebie though hehe
		
Click to expand...

You're telling me!!!


----------



## Scazza (May 31, 2012)

This is rather odd. I was entered in as part of Team GM, so I am not sure how I registered, but my email address is and I havent been provided with a password.

So I guess I'll be waiting for them to contact me and let me know.


----------



## bluewolf (May 31, 2012)

Looks like I've got a 10 capper at Southport old links. A few players from Hillside in my part of the draw as well. Should be fun.


----------



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

What's the website address???


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			What's the website address???
		
Click to expand...


www.volvogolf.co.uk/matchplay/matchplayintro.aspx


----------



## swanny32 (May 31, 2012)

Really wanted an away match, some nice courses available in our region and we get drawn at home against what appear to be a couple of pretty handy golfers. Could be a short championship for us.


----------



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

had a senior moment, found it again.


c.


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

Scazza said:



			This is rather odd. I was entered in as part of Team GM, so I am not sure how I registered, but my email address is and I havent been provided with a password.

So I guess I'll be waiting for them to contact me and let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Me too scazza - i tried to get a password sent - but i dont exist in the database! Hendo - who have me and sus got?!


----------



## Hendo007 (May 31, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Me too scazza - i tried to get a password sent - but i dont exist in the database! Hendo - who have me and sus got?! 

Click to expand...

Am not sure Jacs as you can only see your own area, I do know that I got an away tie at Haggs castle GC, supposed to be a decent track. You played it before ?

just wait for the e-mail or GM will forward the details am sure.


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Am not sure Jacs as you can only see your own area, I do know that I got an away tie at Haggs castle GC, supposed to be a decent track. You played it before ?

just wait for the e-mail or GM will forward the details am sure.
		
Click to expand...

Nope - heard thats its nice tho - i want an away course to add to my new course list...actually after our 3rd comp in a row being cancelled cos of the bl00dy rain - i will take any game, anywhere!

got Fidra tomorrow with work tho - supposed to be sunny! woo!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Me too scazza - i tried to get a password sent - but i dont exist in the database! Hendo - who have me and sus got?! 

Click to expand...

Me three! Anyone in Beds/Cambs who can see who team Rawson/GM have in the first round??


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Me three! Anyone in Beds/Cambs who can see who team Rawson/GM have in the first round??
		
Click to expand...

isnt it frustrating?! ah well...I can wait - am known for my patience...


----------



## Dodger (May 31, 2012)

Hame draw....Bonus,playing home games at Goswick too.....round 2 could be Greenburn or West Linton,not that I'm thinking ahead of course.:mmm:

Edit to say,no at hame,Torwoodlee....that's a first for us both,goat track is it not although a nice one I've heard....anyone played it??


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2012)

Heidi said:



			isnt it frustrating?! ah well...I can wait - am known for my patience...




Click to expand...

I did the "forgot password" thingy as I'm also very patient  and received and email saying:

Your Password Is:

Nothing!!


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I did the "forgot password" thingy as I'm also very patient  and received and email saying:

Your Password Is:

Nothing!!
		
Click to expand...

me too! was worth a punt tho eh? GIMME MY DRAW!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2012)

Heidi said:



			me too! was worth a punt tho eh? GIMME MY DRAW!!! 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha - what are we like??


----------



## Val (May 31, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Although i've not had an e-mail as such I checked the website and noticed that the draw tab is now there, logged in and the draw has been done. 

Val, I'll see you in the regional semi if you make it ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Suits me Hendo, good luck buddy. I see Paul Taylor from my club is in our section too, smashing player.


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Ha ha ha - what are we like??
		
Click to expand...

Sigh - am just going a bit stir crazy with a lack of comps! Not had one sice 19th April cos of this mental weather!


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2012)

Am I the first forummer to make it through to Round 2?



Got the next round either at Greetham Valley or Lingdale.


----------



## Hendo007 (May 31, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Suits me Hendo, good luck buddy. I see Paul Taylor from my club is in our section too, smashing player.
		
Click to expand...

And to you too. My mate is in our group too, he used my free code when I entered. I'll beat him in the last round if he makes it too ;-)


----------



## swanny32 (May 31, 2012)

Are there any other Essex lads on here entered into the Pairs comp?


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Am I the first forummer to make it through to Round 2?



Got the next round either at Greetham Valley or Lingdale.
		
Click to expand...

We know youre good Gary but this is taking the proverbial lol


----------



## MarkHK (May 31, 2012)

Home draw against a pair from Harpenden Common, 20 and 6 handicappers.


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

NOOOOOO! they have sent me an email but i still dont have a password...

no happy...


----------



## Birchy (May 31, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I did the "forgot password" thingy as I'm also very patient  and received and email saying:

Your Password Is:

Nothing!!
		
Click to expand...

Same for me! Anybody in north west part of draw know who ive got?


----------



## seochris (May 31, 2012)

First match is away at Spean Bridge....any body played it?  Any tips?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2012)

I've got a home draw Too plenty of nice places if I can get through in my section.


----------



## GB72 (May 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Am I the first forummer to make it through to Round 2?



Got the next round either at Greetham Valley or Lingdale.
		
Click to expand...

If you end up with Greetham Valley and fancy a practice round then let me know as I should be able to get us signed in as members guests. Not sure how it works, do you get to know which of the 2 courses at Greetham you would be playing on?


----------



## Iaing (May 31, 2012)

Drawn away against a 6 'capper at East Renfrewshire.

Half a mile up the road from my place.

:thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (May 31, 2012)

Still waiting for my password. Hopefully GM Team will forward it on soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2012)

Hawkeye and I home to a pair from Calcot Park in Reading off 10 & 11 then home to a pair from either Henley or Maidenhead.


----------



## Birchy (May 31, 2012)

srixon 1 said:



			Still waiting for my password. Hopefully GM Team will forward it on soon.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, cant wait to see who ive got


----------



## Hendo007 (May 31, 2012)

Homer you might not be at home for the second round. for the Volvo the person/team that records their first round win first gets the home tie in the next round. 

For those in the Hdid version of this they flip a coin to decide who gets home advantage in the next round.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2012)

Murph & me at home ( my place) against a 10 & 15 H/C from Batchworth Park.......


----------



## Hendo007 (May 31, 2012)

rickg said:



			Murph & me at home ( my place) against a 10 & 15 H/C from Batchworth Park.......
		
Click to expand...

Haha its not Derek from Hdid is it Rick ?  Least you've played it before ;-)


----------



## srixon 1 (May 31, 2012)

rickg said:



			Murph & me at home ( my place) against a 10 & 15 H/C from Batchworth Park.......
		
Click to expand...

it could be Derek.................

beat me to it


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

srixon 1 said:



			it could be Derek.................

beat me to it
		
Click to expand...

hahaha - cant be deek - he's off 14


----------



## Val (May 31, 2012)

If it is Derek you better take ear plugs or get bigger holes cut


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Haha its not Derek from Hdid is it Rick ?  Least you've played it before ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Nope Chris........anyway we're at home..........

In the singles I've drawn an 18  H//C  away  at Redbourne.......our sister course and one I get to play for free midweek anyway..........if I get through that  then I could play  the same guy I''m playing tomorrow night in the HDID knockout from Mill Green, (giving away 11 shots in that one......)............2 players from Brocket Hall  in  my half of  the  Volvo draw and I get Redbourne, then Panshangar or Mill Green!!!    :rant:


----------



## monktonhallgc1882 (May 31, 2012)

I may enter next year actually what course is it played at?


----------



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

For those who don't have a password, last year it was your surname.


We're at home but giving 16 and 14 shots!


----------



## Heidi (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			For those who don't have a password, last year it was your surname.


We're at home but giving 16 and 14 shots!
		
Click to expand...

have tried every combo of my name and email address - nada...

will just have to wait...sigh


----------



## Scazza (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			For those who don't have a password, last year it was your surname.
		
Click to expand...

Just tried that & it's not correct 

Guess I'll have to wait for GM to let me know my log in details.


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2012)

GB72 said:



			If you end up with Greetham Valley and fancy a practice round then let me know as I should be able to get us signed in as members guests. Not sure how it works, do you get to know which of the 2 courses at Greetham you would be playing on?
		
Click to expand...

From what I've read a player with 2 courses at their home club has to choose one and play all of their home games on that one. It doesn't say on the draw sheet which course it is but I will ask straight away if he gets through.

Thanks for the offer Greg, I'll let you know when the draw is updated.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 1, 2012)

Me and Gary are away at Melton Mowbray GC versus an 11 & 13 handicap

looks not too long a course so lets see how it goes


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			Murph & me at home ( my place) against a 10 & 15 H/C from Batchworth Park.......
		
Click to expand...

We are stuffed then. Handicaps at Batchworth are as dodgy as.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 1, 2012)

haha Murph, play your A game and you will be ok... ok your stuffed


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2012)

Entered the betterball with my mate Ray Taylor, got an away draw to a couple of lads off 4 & 7 at Chartham Park. A course we know well, so shouldn't really affect us.
In the singles I've got an away draw to a 6 handicapper at some goat track called "Ifield". Never played it before but I could maybe sneak on for a quick recce with JustOne who I understand is a member there!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			Nope Chris........anyway we're at home..........

In the singles I've drawn an 18  H//C  away  at Redbourne.......our sister course and one I get to play for free midweek anyway..........if I get through that  then I could play  the same guy I''m playing tomorrow night in the HDID knockout from Mill Green, (giving away 11 shots in that one......)............2 players from Brocket Hall  in  my half of  the  Volvo draw and I get Redbourne, then Panshangar or Mill Green!!!    :rant:
		
Click to expand...

That's why i didn't bother, last year the bottom half of the draw were guys from, Royal Aberdeen, Cruden Bay and Murcar. what did i get a load of 9 holer course in Lochaber


----------



## beck9965 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been drawn against someone with an inactive handicap according to master scoreboard.


----------



## seochris (Jun 1, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			That's why i didn't bother, last year the bottom half of the draw were guys from, Royal Aberdeen, Cruden Bay and Murcar. what did i get a load of 9 holer course in Lochaber 

Click to expand...

Amen to that.....i have drawn Spean Bridge....not even featured in the Skycaddie .....I suppose they all enter for a chance to play on a decent course.....i bet they are gutted when they get drawn at home!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am ok as partnering Region3 I havent even played his course so every course will be new home or away


----------



## gjbike (Jun 1, 2012)

Playing a guy from Clitheroe there course will be used for local qualifying for the open looking forward to it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 1, 2012)

must be a decent track then, good luck to everyone involved :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			lets see how it goes 

Click to expand...

High, right and into the trees usually


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Playing a guy from Clitheroe there course will be used for local qualifying for the open looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Clitheroe is a lovely track GJ, enjoy


----------



## thecraw (Jun 1, 2012)

seochris said:



			Amen to that.....i have drawn Spean Bridge....not even featured in the Skycaddie .....I suppose they all enter for a chance to play on a decent course.....i bet they are gutted when they get drawn at home!
		
Click to expand...


Listen to you two golfing snobs!


----------



## seochris (Jun 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Listen to you two golfing snobs!
		
Click to expand...

Point taken but would you be happy to drive a 110 miles round trip to play a 9 hole 4,500 yard course and probably get knocked out.....


----------



## thecraw (Jun 1, 2012)

seochris said:



			Point taken but would you be happy to drive a 110 miles round trip to play a 9 hole 4,500 yard course and probably get knocked out.....
		
Click to expand...

You take your chances. 

Is it Nairn Dunbar that you play at?


----------



## seochris (Jun 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			You take your chances. 

Is it Nairn Dunbar that you play at?
		
Click to expand...

No. Fortrose and Boat of Garten...


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2012)

Any of the "Team GM" managed to find our who they are playing yet? Im getting figgety


----------



## Scazza (Jun 1, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Any of the "Team GM" managed to find our who they are playing yet? Im getting figgety 

Click to expand...

Nope, still not heard anything from GM either.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2012)

seochris said:



			Amen to that.....i have drawn Spean Bridge....not even featured in the Skycaddie .....I suppose they all enter for a chance to play on a decent course.....i bet they are gutted when they get drawn at home!
		
Click to expand...

one of them last year complained at not getting courtesy of the course, i split it with him and he still moaned about paying  Â£5 to play Nairn. He said it wasn't on as i would have got it at his home course.....


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2012)

seochris said:



			No. Fortrose and Boat of Garten...
		
Click to expand...

Is only asking so he can ponce a game with you when he's up playing with me


----------



## thecraw (Jun 1, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Is only asking so he can ponce a game with you when he's up playing with me 

Click to expand...

Dam tooting, its already arranged!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 1, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Any of the "Team GM" managed to find our who they are playing yet? Im getting figgety 

Click to expand...

NO! Emailed the organisers but nowt.


----------



## Heidi (Jun 1, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			NO! Emailed the organisers but nowt.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - am in! I emailed the info@gmmltd.co.uk email address and a nice lady has set my password

now all me and sus need to do is beat a scratch and 8 handicapper at Turnhouse

GULP!!

am looking forward to it even if we do get gubbed!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 1, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Yup - am in! I emailed the info@gmmltd.co.uk email address and a nice lady has set my password

now all me and sus need to do is beat a scratch and 8 handicapper at Turnhouse

GULP!!

am looking forward to it even if we do get gubbed!! 


Click to expand...

Result! Have just sent an email to that addy but may not hear til after the weekend now.


----------



## Heidi (Jun 1, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Result! Have just sent an email to that addy but may not hear til after the weekend now.
		
Click to expand...

and its a long long weekend too mand!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 1, 2012)

Heidi said:



			and its a long long weekend too mand! 

Click to expand...

I know I know and so want to know who we're playing. Will just have to be patient - yeah right!!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 1, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I know I know and so want to know who we're playing. Will just have to be patient - yeah right!!
		
Click to expand...

lol - after seeing the handicaps 0 and 8 I think i might change my mind about this whole idea! AND there are absolutely no other wifies in our region at all! 

seriously tho - am really looking forward to the experience, I've never played with a scratch golfer before - am hoping to pick up some tips!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 1, 2012)

Heidi said:



			lol - after seeing the handicaps 0 and 8 I think i might change my mind about this whole idea! AND there are absolutely no other wifies in our region at all! 

seriously tho - am really looking forward to the experience, I've never played with a scratch golfer before - am hoping to pick up some tips! 

Click to expand...

It'll be great fun for sure. I occasionally play (golf) with a young lad off +2 and it's great watching him and learning from him especially around the greens.


----------



## Scazza (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I am in the 2nd Round. Hahaha! I would of been at home too.

As for my 2nd Round opponent, it'll either be a 16 Hndcapper from Burnham & Berrow (amazing but tough course) or an 8 Hndcapper from Taunton & Pickeridge.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			NO! Emailed the organisers but nowt.
		
Click to expand...

Just had another email confirming draw number and password,


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 1, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just had another email confirming draw number and password,
		
Click to expand...

Me too :thup: Away at John O' Gaunt versus a 0 handicapper and one off 12. Should be fun!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 1, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Me too :thup: Away at John O' Gaunt versus a 0 handicapper and one off 12. Should be fun!
		
Click to expand...

Yipee! I got one too - i think my email saying i was in the GM team might have prompted them to send us all an email

have just worked out my hcap allowance - I get 11 shots  and i am gonna need every one!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 1, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Yipee! I got one too - i think my email saying i was in the GM team might have prompted them to send us all an email

have just worked out my hcap allowance - I get 17 shots  and i am gonna need every one!
		
Click to expand...

oops - typo! 17 strokes  happy happy days


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm due to play away at Kings Norton so I called my opponent last night and he had not realised the draw was done.

He knows now.


----------



## philly169 (Jun 2, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Me too :thup: Away at John O' Gaunt versus a 0 handicapper and one off 12. Should be fun!
		
Click to expand...

We have able through to round 2, could be going to John o gaunt or bedfordshire GC. Luckily we won't face you until the 4th round should we make it! We are 063G.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2012)

philly169 said:



			We have able through to round 2, could be going to John o gaunt or bedfordshire GC. Luckily we won't face you until the 4th round should we make it! We are 063G.
		
Click to expand...

I like JoG so looking forward to it and hopefully a win.

Let's make a date for the 4th round :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2012)

Got mine through and im home to a 10 handicapper from Worsley golf club. Do I get full handicap difference?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 2, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Got mine through and im home to a 10 handicapper from Worsley golf club. Do I get full handicap difference?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bigfoot said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Heidi (Jun 3, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

no 3/4


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2012)

Heidi said:



			no 3/4
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a singles match so it is full handicap, 3/4s only applies to better ball matches


----------



## Heidi (Jun 3, 2012)

fundy said:



			sounds like a singles match so it is full handicap, 3/4s only applies to better ball matches
		
Click to expand...

aha!


----------



## inthecup (Jun 3, 2012)

How do the strokes work in better ball. Is it 3/4s from the low man or does everyone get 3/4s of their h/cap???


----------



## thecraw (Jun 3, 2012)

inthecup said:



			How do the strokes work in better ball. Is it 3/4s from the low man or does everyone get 3/4s of their h/cap???
		
Click to expand...

3/4 difference from the low man.


----------



## Heidi (Jun 3, 2012)

inthecup said:



			How do the strokes work in better ball. Is it 3/4s from the low man or does everyone get 3/4s of their h/cap???
		
Click to expand...

there is a section on the website showing how to work it out in case your stumped!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 3, 2012)

Playing out tie tomorrow tea time so wish team GM luck.

The way the pair of us are chopping it I fear an early exit.

Torwoodlee is also a place we have never played so playing it blind probably won't help either!


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Playing out tie tomorrow tea time so wish team GM luck.

The way the pair of us are chopping it I fear an early exit.

Torwoodlee is also a place we have never played so playing it blind probably won't help either!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck Dodger, Just play your own game and avoid the trouble and you'll be fine.


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2012)

Murph and I playing our tie on june 30th....opposition cant do any late afternoons and are weekend only players..........


----------



## Bash (Jun 4, 2012)

Me and Sundance have an away game at Sandmartins against a scratch golfer and an 18 handicapper. Should be interesting.
In the singles I've got a home game against a 5 handicapper


----------



## Dodger (Jun 4, 2012)

Well just home from our 1st and only round tie.

Beaten 2 down but really can't have much to complain about as the two of us played fairly decent with a better ball of 3 under.

3 holes cost us really,the 355 yrd 6th that I drove to just off pin high and 3 jabbed for a half,the 8th where we both hit good drives and proceeded to take 6 and the 14th where Ivan uncharacteristically missed a 3 footer for birdie and the hole to put us 1 up after being 3 down early doors.

The difference was putting,the two men who were off 4 and 6 putted superb with the 6 handicapper rolling putts in from everywhere on greens that were not the best.

Most enjoyable tho and after winning 17 with a ten foot par putt I fancied extra holes but again the 6 handicapper rolled in another for birdie at the last.

2 cracking lads who went all the way to Portugal last year and if they ham and egg as well again as they did tonight then they may just do it again.

Sorry team GM but we tried valiantly!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 4, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Well just home from our 1st and only round tie.

Beaten 2 down but really can't have much to complain about as the two of us played fairly decent with a better ball of 3 under.

3 holes cost us really,the 355 yrd 6th that I drove to just off pin high and 3 jabbed for a half,the 8th where we both hit good drives and proceeded to take 6 and the 14th where Ivan uncharacteristically missed a 3 footer for birdie and the hole to put us 1 up after being 3 down early doors.

The difference was putting,the two men who were off 4 and 6 putted superb with the 6 handicapper rolling putts in from everywhere on greens that were not the best.

Most enjoyable tho and after winning 17 with a ten foot par putt I fancied extra holes but again the 6 handicapper rolled in another for birdie at the last.

2 cracking lads who went all the way to Portugal last year and if they ham and egg as well again as they did tonight then they may just do it again.

Sorry team GM but we tried valiantly!
		
Click to expand...



Surprised by that dodger. Thought you two would ham and egg all the way to the regional finals.

Sometimes you just get suckered by two players who gel.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 4, 2012)

rickg said:



			Murph and I playing our tie on june 30th....opposition cant do any late afternoons and are weekend only players..........

Click to expand...

Our opponents are playing funny buggers as well. Refused to play this week or contact his partner till the weekend. Says he will contact me with dates.


What a prick!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 4, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Surprised by that dodger. Thought you two would ham and egg all the way to the regional finals.

Sometimes you just get suckered by two players who gel.
		
Click to expand...

Ifs and buts Craw but the tiddler missed at 14 was pivotal,the next hole the putting man rakes in a 20 footer then the lower man chips in at the 16th for birdie (stroke hole) to go from potentially 1 up to 2 down!16 was playing long and both of us nutted driver 6 iron to get there but the bugger chips in from 2 yards short!!

I enjoyed it though,I aint playing anough and it shows around the greens bigtime but I hit it okay tonight and Ivan was his usual steady self......on another day!!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 5, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Well just home from our 1st and only round tie.

Beaten 2 down but really can't have much to complain about as the two of us played fairly decent with a better ball of 3 under.



Sorry team GM but we tried valiantly!
		
Click to expand...

Never mind Dodger! Good effort but when you play with such low handicappers who can putt everything you know there isnt much you can do!

Ours want to change the venue from Turnhouse to Craigielaw - which suits me cos
1. I hate hills
2 I love links
3. the greens are tricky and i will not be giving any putts!
4. the clubhouse does fine food

just need to agree on the date and get my mate at work to take us out for a practice round


----------



## thecraw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Ifs and buts Craw but the tiddler missed at 14 was pivotal,the next hole the putting man rakes in a 20 footer then the lower man chips in at the 16th for birdie (stroke hole) to go from potentially 1 up to 2 down!16 was playing long and both of us nutted driver 6 iron to get there but the bugger chips in from 2 yards short!!

I enjoyed it though,I aint playing anough and it shows around the greens bigtime but I hit it okay tonight and Ivan was his usual steady self......on another day!!

Click to expand...


I've just seen who put you out Alan and know where your coming from. I played with Scott last year and he is a much much better player than a 6 handicap. Hits the ball a country mile. Nice guy and good player although I'd suggest his handicap is a tad on the high side!!!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I've just seen who put you out Alan and know where your coming from. I played with Scott last year and he is a much much better player than a 6 handicap. Hits the ball a country mile. Nice guy and good player although I'd suggest his handicap is a tad on the high side!!!
		
Click to expand...

Aye he can belt it,wasn't that straight today but always had a shot out when he found the trees,he hit one down the last that went off like an missile!!You never mind losing when you have played fairly decent as a team or to nice blokes and Scott and Richard were good men to play with.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2012)

Have arranged my first round singles match for Sunday at 1.00pm against the 6 handicapper. Fingers crossed. Not played the course before (Ifield) but sometimes it's best (in my case at least) to play them "blind".
Come to think of it, I play a lot of courses I've played before as if I'm blind


----------



## IM01 (Jun 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I've just seen who put you out Alan and know where your coming from. I played with Scott last year and he is a much much better player than a 6 handicap. Hits the ball a country mile. Nice guy and good player although I'd suggest his handicap is a tad on the high side!!!
		
Click to expand...

Craw I understand what you say about his hcp but I think it is about right just the format suits him...he's long so his game is birdies with the possibility of a couple of big numbers but aslong as his partner is in no damage done.
Enjoyed the game which was of decent quality as you would expect from scr 3 4 & 6hcp:fore:


----------



## thecraw (Jun 5, 2012)

IM01 said:



			Craw I understand what you say about his hcp but I think it is about right just the format suits him...he's long so his game is birdies with the possibility of a couple of big numbers but aslong as his partner is in no damage done.
Enjoyed the game which was of decent quality as you would expect from scr 3 4 & 6hcp:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Scott murders the ball, hits it a long long way. I would say I'm an average hitter and he was comfortably 40 yards plus past me. All I was saying is his handicap could easily be lower as in my opinion he has the game to be (get) lower. Glad you enjoyed the game, sadly you ran into two form players!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Have arranged my first round singles match for Sunday at 1.00pm against the *6 handicapper*. Fingers crossed. Not played the course before (*Ifield*) but sometimes it's best (in my case at least) to play them "blind".
Come to think of it, I play a lot of courses I've played before as if I'm blind


Click to expand...

It's not JO is it?


----------



## rickg (Jun 7, 2012)

Played my 1st round Volvo tonight against an 18 H/capper at his place ( Redbourrne)...giving away 10 shots after I (foolishly?) managed to get myself cut yesterday by winning the weekly medal...........

Really nice guy and we had a very enjoyable round. My form continued from yesterday and despite the 10 shots, I managed to run out a comfortable winner 4&3....very pleased with my ball striking and putting...had 4 birdies..

I now face the guy that put me out in the HDID 1st round (assuming he wins his 1st round match, - which he should easily as his 20 handicap would be more accurate if it was 10! ))


This time though, the match is at my place so at least I will have home advantage...will be bunging the greenskeeper a tenner to get the greens stimping around 12......:thup:


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2012)

nice work Rick  play my first round next week at south beds, everyone i talk to says it wont suit me lol


----------



## rickg (Jun 7, 2012)

fundy said:



			play my first round next week at south beds, everyone i talk to says it wont suit me lol
		
Click to expand...

Why....is it posh?.....:rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well done Rick. Good luck in the next one.


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2012)

rickg said:



			Why....is it posh?.....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

lol you cheeky bugger, i think they were referring to there being a few blind tee shots and a few fiddly dog legs - not sure central luton does posh does it?


----------



## rickg (Jun 8, 2012)

fundy said:



			not sure central luton does posh does it?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure any of Luton does posh...

I remember back in 2003 when I got a job at Luton airport, we were looking at renting for a while while our house was on the market.......after driving around for about 20 mins it was very quiet in the back where karen was sitting with our baby daughter.....i looked round and she was crying...."whatever is wrong" I said.......she just replied...."please don't make me live here".......... 

Anyway mate....good luck in your match...:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2012)

Region3 said:



			It's not JO is it?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not Gary. I would fancy my chances against him if it were.....

With the weather forecast we have been issued for the week-end, we have decided to postpone our match until Sunday 24th now. It's blowing a gale down here at the moment and is set to get worse over the next couple of days with heavy rain expected too. Sod that for a game of cricket


----------



## Val (Jun 8, 2012)

Well played Rick, 10 shots given and still getting a win is good stuff.


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2012)

Well that didnt go to plan lol. GPS packed up last night which wasnt the best of starts and after winning the first it slowly went downhill from there. Hit it ok off the tee but missed so many greens it was ridiculous and spent most of the day lipping out for par. Deservedly well beaten 4&3 by one of the nicest guys Ive played with in a long time, home to lick my wounds, good luck to all those still in


----------



## Region3 (Jun 14, 2012)

fundy said:



			Well that didnt go to plan lol. GPS packed up last night which wasnt the best of starts and after winning the first it slowly went downhill from there. Hit it ok off the tee but missed so many greens it was ridiculous and spent most of the day lipping out for par. Deservedly well beaten 4&3 by one of the nicest guys Ive played with in a long time, home to lick my wounds, good luck to all those still in
		
Click to expand...

Was that singles or doubles Steve?

We're (G1BBO) playing this Sunday. Forecast not great 
Can't be as bad as Woodhall though.


----------



## beggsy (Jun 14, 2012)

Can anyone please forward me a copy of the Yorkshire draw please


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Was that singles or doubles Steve?

We're (G1BBO) playing this Sunday. Forecast not great 
Can't be as bad as Woodhall though.
		
Click to expand...

Singles Gary, sadly didnt have a partner to carry me lol. GL on sunday


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beggsy

I have only been able to access my section 70. Not the whole draw did you get an email with link attached?


----------



## beggsy (Jun 14, 2012)

Just have friends involved that and I like to know who has entered again that I played last year


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 16, 2012)

HAd our pairs match this morning, we lost on the 18th unfortunately. Really great match, no one went more than 1 up and the lead changed 3 or 4 times but the majority of holes ended AS......I was pretty confident of us winning it when we were stood on the 15th tee, my driver was going really well as was davey's, we were both putting pretty well and were making our opponents work for their halves. We halved 15, 16 and 17....although really felt we should have won the 17th after I nailed my tee shot into the wind and hit it almost as far as when there isn't wind! Cocked up the rest of the hole though and was lucky to get away with a half in the end. 

Lost on the 18th after I found a fairway bunker with my 2nd shot, played out, chipped on and then two putted for a 6. Davey had a putt for par which lipped out and then our opponent in the cruellest of ways, his putt doing about 3 trips around the hole before finally dropping in for a 5. Didn't really deserve to lose it but a great match, great company and a really enjoyable morning. Looking forward to next year already!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky swanny, sounds like a great match. Just sorting my bag out for the morning, can't wait although my driver was pants up the range so wont be going back in the bag as hoped (the rest were going awesomely though  )


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 17, 2012)

It's not very often my driver goes well but I couldn't really hit the thing badly today, I was ripping it with a touch of fade every time, just a bit of a shame I couldn't capitalize on it. Couple of rookie mistakes as well which I will NEVER make again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 17, 2012)

Our opponents finally got back to us and offered one weekend during which we're away. They seem on a 3 day schedule - ie. 3 days between any contact and then not with much of any use!

Awaiting now for evenings they may be able to make as every other weekend they are busy...

Tough luck Swanny - sounds a good match though.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2012)

Playing at Chartham Park on Thursday in the 4BB's. Hopefully we'll have it wrapped up by the 15th as I never play the closing 3 holes well........


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Playing at Chartham Park on Thursday in the 4BB's. Hopefully we'll have it wrapped up by the 10th as I never play the closing 8 holes well........

Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I've just rushed back home to spend 2 hours with the wife and her family. Won our club match this morning  4&3......made my apologies  but didn't stay.......wolfed down some sarnies at home, some birthday cake  and a glass of champers.....now its back to the club in half an hour for our pairs Volvo match.... 4 birdies this morning so feeling good...I put my second shot on the second to a foot for a gimmee birdie.....opposition only went and holed his approach from 140 yards for an eagle...........


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 17, 2012)

good luck Rick, forgot this post was here as I created one out of jubilation of me and Gary's 3&2 win (we were 4 up after 9 grrr)

my tee shots were pants although my back is killing me now so may explain (got to have my excuses ready).


----------



## Region3 (Jun 17, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			unlucky swanny, sounds like a great match. Just sorting my bag out for the morning, can't wait although* my driver was pants up the range so wont be going back in the bag* as hoped (the rest were going awesomely though  )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah right!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 17, 2012)

haha, I know, mind you the 4 wood was cack also.

I am the worlds shortest drive champion 2012 though


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, that's Ray and I out.....we played well but were beaten by a pairing in great form. 
We managed to throw the first hole away, silly to lose it as we were both getting a shot but there you go. Stayed one down until we got to the 6th, very tricky par 4, SI 2 so 3 of us were shotting off the 4 handicapper. Ray and I didn't hit particularly good drives, the two other guys absolutely mullered drives down there. Ray and I to play first and we both came up short of the green, the other guys both hitting lovely irons in, especially Kevin, who was also getting a shot because he was off of 7. Ray played first and put his bunker shot onto the green, I was in some semi rough and needed to hit a good chip as we were under pressure. Clipped it a treat, and as it was in the air, Pete (the low handicapper) said to Keving "this looks good"....ball landed on the green, bounced twice and rolled into the cup for a birdie! Kevin missed his 5 footer to halve so the match was back to all square. Game on. Halved 7 and got to 8, another tough par 4 where Ray and I were shotting. We both parred that so went 1 up. Then Pete, the 4 handicapper, dashed our hopes. He birdied 9, 10 and 11 and in the space of 3 holes we had gone from 1 up to 2 down! We then went further behind at 15 to another birdie, and found ourselves 3 down, 3 to play. 16th is a tough(ish) par 4, which Ray and I were shotting on, and I managed a good par to win the hole and peg it back to 2, but Kevin birdie the 17th (par 3) to win the match.
A terrific game, and despite losing we thoroughly enjoyed it.
We worked out afterwards that Pete, the 4 handicapper, had gone round 2 under gross so I think we did well to hang on to their coat tails for so long!


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 22, 2012)

Won my first round tie in the Volvo last night, was a great game and very close. Both of us were off 12 so no strokes were being given on either side. I was two up with 2 to play and managed to lose the last 2 holes!! Back down the first we went, I eventually won it on the 3rd extra holes after my opponent hit a tree and list his ball. Was a great game on a decent track.


----------



## joma1108 (Jun 22, 2012)

I was playing the same chappie as last year who gave me a tonking after i developed the shermans.

We were due to play last tuesday and then i get a text saying sorry cant make it, you can have the tie!?!?!?

So through without swinging a club in anger. played the medal that was on at the course and needed a par up the last to be in the buffer.

screamed a drive right up the middle  to 120 yds from the pin.

Breathed a sigh of relief as its a gimme now easy par maybe a birdie.

Lined up and SHERMAN!!!! straight right into the trees and the OB that marks the boundary of the course.

to say i wasnt best pleased was an understatement, but still.

waiting for the next guys to play theirs but got a home tie....


----------



## Iaing (Jun 22, 2012)

Won my first round match today against a 7 'capper at East Renfrewshire.
Played great on the front nine to be 4 up at the turn before having a couple of wobbles and eventually winning 3 & 1. 
Surprisingly, as it's just across the road from my place, I'd never played East Ren before and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Away at Dumbarton in the next round. Anyone played it ?


----------



## thecraw (Jun 23, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Won my first round match today against a 7 'capper at East Renfrewshire.
Played great on the front nine to be 4 up at the turn before having a couple of wobbles and eventually winning 3 & 1. 
Surprisingly, as it's just across the road from my place, I'd never played East Ren before and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Away at Dumbarton in the next round. Anyone played it ?
		
Click to expand...


Well done Iain. Dumbarton is flat.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 24, 2012)

JJF69 and myself had a comfortable 5&4 victory this afternoon in blustery conditions. Better ball of -3 giving away 16 & 14 shots respectively. 

Old Ranfurly was in very good condition and our golf was pretty decent too.  

Roll on round 2, we're at home again which is a big thing in this tournament.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2012)

Great stuff Craw, well played the 2 of you


----------



## granters (Jun 24, 2012)

Got my singles tomorrow. First competitive matchplay since I was a teenager. Hopefully the boy will let me sleep tonight...

Both off 5, I'm at home so should have advantage,although I've only played once in 2 weeks. See what happens


----------



## inthecup (Jun 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			JJF69 and myself had a comfortable 5&4 victory this afternoon in blustery conditions. Better ball of -3 giving away 16 & 14 shots respectively. 

Old Ranfurly was in very good condition and our golf was pretty decent too.  

Roll on round 2, we're at home again which is a big thing in this tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on biatch! Me an the Moff in the same half of draw as you.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 24, 2012)

inthecup said:



			Bring it on biatch! Me an the Moff in the same half of draw as you.
		
Click to expand...

Win your first round tie first! When you playing?


----------



## needmoreclub (Jun 24, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Won my first round match today against a 7 'capper at East Renfrewshire.
Played great on the front nine to be 4 up at the turn before having a couple of wobbles and eventually winning 3 & 1. 
Surprisingly, as it's just across the road from my place, I'd never played East Ren before and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Away at Dumbarton in the next round. Anyone played it ?
		
Click to expand...

Iaing,
       Played it a couple of weeks ago (Dumbarton), nice track and as Craw says flat as a pancake, lots of trees and midges, greens were very good as well, straight drivers will score round here. Best of luck.


----------



## Iaing (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers mate.
Straight drives huh ? :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Didn't bother to play yesterday, weather was so crap. As I couldn't fit my tie in before the deadline I phoned the guy up and gave him the match. I'd rather have lost my entry fee than go out in the ***** weather that was yesterday....


----------



## inthecup (Jun 25, 2012)

Thursday night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2012)

Hit the practice ground tonight to prepare for Wednesday and pur pairs match. Hitting it better in patches. Hope Hawkeye is playing well!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 25, 2012)

Who's left from team HDID, sorry I mean team GM????

Any of the "official" team get through the first round?


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Who's left from team HDID, sorry I mean team GM????

Any of the "official" team get through the first round?
		
Click to expand...

I'll go and ask over there, should get a quicker response


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Who's left from team HDID, sorry I mean team GM????

Any of the "official" team get through the first round?
		
Click to expand...

Am still in it, through to round 2 and looking forward to playing Martin in round 3 should we both make it ;-)


----------



## granters (Jun 25, 2012)

Another one fell tonight! 5 hour round, my opponent was one of the nicest blokes i've ever met thankfully. He used to play off 2 , but was up to 5 now. He was 2 up at the turn with solid par golf. I really clicked on the back 9 with pars galore and stood on the 17th one up. Near darkness by this time and i striped 2 into the gorse, after driving beautifully all night. So all square on the last tee, he sliced one a wee bit, but fine, i nailed mine 40 yards past his. I couldn't even see the balls flying by this time, but he put his second back left, about 40 feet. I stood with a wedge in my hand, expecting to go close and BOOM! SHANK! Had been hitting it beautifully all night, have absolutely no idea where it came from. Head was gone and i took 3 to get down from there. Really disappointed, as was my opponent after i cracking tussle. It was actually too dark for extra holes anyway.

Gutted it ended like that, was a real tired swing but it was the same for both of us


----------



## Heidi (Jun 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Who's left from team HDID, sorry I mean team GM????

Any of the "official" team get through the first round?
		
Click to expand...

not played yet!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2012)

I won through to round 2 last night with a steady 3 & 1 win, had a very friendly match with a nice guy went one down and the first got itback to 1 up at the turn, went to 2 up on 11 only to fall back level by 15 tee.
3 holes on the trot in my favour and game over home tie again next round, cant make my mind up whether i would prefer the home tie or a visit to an away course i havent played before.

Long live the exiles!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Who's left from team HDID, sorry I mean team GM????

Any of the "official" team get through the first round?
		
Click to expand...

Team GM here (what's HDID??!!) and we play tomorrow at 4pm away at John O Gaunt. Seems the details are wrong and the scratch player is actually off 13 so should be an even match handicap-wise.


----------



## JJF69 (Jun 26, 2012)

fundy said:



			Great stuff Craw, well played the 2 of you 

Click to expand...

We are both now revered on the GW forum since our controversial buyout and transfer this season.

GW 4 life!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Still waiting for the outcome of the round 1 match between the 2 guys which I might be playing next. I know I'm at home but would be nice to be able to get it sorted asap so I can book another day off work.


----------



## Scazza (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got my Round 2 Match on Thursday. 

The guy I'm playing against is off 8 as well, so there'll be no shots given which will be nice.

I am playing away, but I have played the course many times as my work has a corporate membership and I have shot some decent scores around Taunton & Pickeridge.

Looking forward to it, just need to spend a couple hours on the putting green as I can't remember the last time I had a round without a 3 putt :/


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Still waiting for the outcome of the round 1 match between the 2 guys which I might be playing next. I know I'm at home but would be nice to be able to get it sorted asap so I can book another day off work.
		
Click to expand...

Patience there's still another week before the deadline and no surprise lots of matches not played yet with poor weather.


----------



## Heidi (Jun 26, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Team GM here (what's HDID??!!) and we play tomorrow at 4pm away at John O Gaunt. Seems the details are wrong and the scratch player is actually off 13 so should be an even match handicap-wise.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to worry about petal - its a dig at me! but i have such thick skin its water off a duck's back...

my oppos details said he was scratch too - but appears he isnt! odd!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 26, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Nothing to worry about petal - *its a dig at me*! but i have such thick skin its water off a duck's back...

my oppos details said he was scratch too - but appears he isnt! odd! 

Click to expand...



You must be sensitive! It wasn't a dig at anyone just a mere observation that the majority of team GM are actually HDIDers!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			You must be sensitive! It wasn't a dig at anyone just a mere observation that the *majority *of team GM are actually HDIDers!
		
Click to expand...

3 of us use HDID forum...majority?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Nothing to worry about petal - its a dig at me! but i have such thick skin its water off a duck's back...

my oppos details said he was scratch too - but appears he isnt! odd! 

Click to expand...

I am hoping he'll have a copy of his handicap certificate ready (as the rules state)...


----------



## thecraw (Jun 26, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I am hoping he'll have a copy of his handicap certificate ready (as the rules state)...
		
Click to expand...

You should always ask for a copy of his certificate if your in any way suspicious.

A few years back JJF69 and I cam across a couple of players who had been to 3 grand finals in a row and their handicaps had gone from single figures to double figures. I got a phone call from another concerned competitor who had previously lost out to these guys saying they were bandits of the highest order.

They produced handicap certificates as requested but we still lost on the 17th.

Be aware, be very aware that there are some real big sharks out there in this competition.


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Am still in it, through to round 2 and looking forward to playing Martin in round 3 should we both make it ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed pal


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2012)

Big Val enters the next round with a 7 and 5 victory and a home tie to boot.

:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 26, 2012)

7 & 5!!!!!!!!!!!!

well played :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			7 & 5!!!!!!!!!!!!

well played :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should have won it a hole earlier but managed a 3 putt half


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Big Val enters the next round with a 7 and 5 victory and a home tie to boot.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well done - a thrashing :whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Big Val enters the next round with a 7 and 5 victory and a home tie to boot.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No need for fingers crossed today then! That's a tad convincing well played!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Big Val enters the next round with a 7 and 5 victory and a home tie to boot.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you enforced that no dogs on the golf course rule.

The guy was blind FFS!!!!!!!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I can't believe you enforced that no dogs on the golf course rule.

The guy was blind FFS!!!!!!!


:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The guy to be fair was just back from the isle of wight festival and I played my best front 9 of the season off the back tees, 4 up at the turn after losing the first.


----------



## Heidi (Jun 26, 2012)

Now thats a win big Val!
so - these bandits - how do they get double figure hcaps? do they move clubs or something?


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done Big Val.... Great result. Am playing my second round tie on the 16th July, if you want the home tie for the 3rd round then get yours played before then ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Jun 27, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Well done Big Val.... Great result. Am playing my second round tie on the 16th July, if you want the home tie for the 3rd round then get yours played before then ;-)
		
Click to expand...


If you two get through to face each other I'm coming through to watch/referee.

Would also make a fantastic forum feature so I'll bring my notebook and camera!

Good luck to both of you - maybe!

:ears:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If you two get through to face each other I'm coming through to watch/referee.

Would also make a fantastic forum feature so I'll bring my notebook and camera!

Good luck to both of you - maybe!

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Think that would be a good ideal. I'll do my utmost best to make it


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you two get through to face each other I'm coming through to watch/referee.

Would also make a fantastic forum feature so I'll bring my notebook and camera!

Good luck to both of you - maybe!

Craw

If I was a betting man then my money would be on Hendo, if Big Val get a dose of the Power Fades then Hendo will walk it but then again if Hendo has a few pitches over water then Big Val might just scrap through.

Good result for you Big Val the guy must have just taken the game up:whoo:


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Well done Big Val.... Great result. Am playing my second round tie on the 16th July, if you want the home tie for the 3rd round then get yours played before then ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Well i'll be doing my utmost and would like a home tie too but 1 round at a time.

Craw you can come and carry my bag buddy 

:thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Good result for you Big Val the guy must have just taken the game up:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky bass......

I played well big chap.


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			If I was a betting man then my money would be on Hendo, if Big Val get a dose of the Power Fades then Hendo will walk it but then again if Hendo has a *few pitches over water *then Big Val might just scrap through.

Good result for you Big Val the guy must have just taken the game up:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Just puddles for now :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Jun 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			If you two get through to face each other I'm coming through to watch/referee.

Would also make a fantastic forum feature so I'll bring my notebook and camera!

Good luck to both of you - maybe!

Craw

If I was a betting man then my money would be on Hendo, if Big Val get a dose of the Power Fades then Hendo will walk it but then again if Hendo has a few pitches over water then Big Val might just scrap through.

Good result for you Big Val the guy must have just taken the game up:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced, I watched Hendo putt like a complete fud not that long ago, in fact I think that's actually an insult to a fud as a fud can probably putt better than Hendo did that day!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Not convinced, I watched Hendo putt like a complete fud not that long ago, in fact I think that's actually an insult to a fud as a fud can probably putt better than Hendo did that day!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

lol, thats very true Crawford, fortunately I've fixed that issue now. Well I had done the last time I played.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Just puddles for now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's enough to make him panic :whoo:


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2012)

Phew - David and I representing Team GM made it through to round 2 today (tonight actually)! We won on the 1st sudden death hole and only just home - knackered. Played away at John O Gaunt and a couple of very nice chaps with only 2 shots difference in any of our handicaps. They went 2 up early and then we pulled it back and went on a great run so headed up the 9th 3 up. Lost 3 on the bounce despite playing them ok. Managed to get 1 up again and held that til the 18th (scraping halfs to be honest) and finally our attempts at putting for a half failed us. So up the 1st we went with daylight fast disappearing and flipping midges taking chunks out of us. I got the 5 for the half and David nailed his par putt for a win :thup:

I really like the course - tough, long and tight with tricky greens. Only downside was as we walked from the 18th to the 1st some pompous old .... came out to tell our opponents off for slow play and said complaints had been made! How very helpful to them - NOT and totally out of order as apparently the WAGS (Wednesday Afternoon Golfers) invariably only play 9 holes. Think their day was made having something to moan about and no doubt write a letter to the committee.

There is a visitors comments book and we made sure we said how great the course was but a shame some of the members were so rude.

Onwards to round 2 - away at Northampton County GC.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 27, 2012)

Good stuff!


:thup:


----------



## Heidi (Jun 27, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Phew - David and I representing Team GM made it through to round 2 today (tonight actually)! We won on the 1st sudden death hole and only just home - knackered. Played away at John O Gaunt and a couple of very nice chaps with only 2 shots difference in any of our handicaps. They went 2 up early and then we pulled it back and went on a great run so headed up the 9th 3 up. Lost 3 on the bounce despite playing them ok. Managed to get 1 up again and held that til the 18th (scraping halfs to be honest) and finally our attempts at putting for a half failed us. So up the 1st we went with daylight fast disappearing and flipping midges taking chunks out of us. I got the 5 for the half and David nailed his par putt for a win :thup:

I really like the course - tough, long and tight with tricky greens. Only downside was as we walked from the 18th to the 1st some pompous old .... came out to tell our opponents off for slow play and said complaints had been made! How very helpful to them - NOT and totally out of order as apparently the WAGS (Wednesday Afternoon Golfers) invariably only play 9 holes. Think their day was made having something to moan about and no doubt write a letter to the committee.

There is a visitors comments book and we made sure we said how great the course was but a shame some of the members were so rude.

Onwards to round 2 - away at Northampton County GC.
		
Click to expand...

Yipeeee! well done! I'm rapidly running out of time and dry golf courses...fingers crossed we get our game!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 28, 2012)

I won't reply to all individually as we seem to have had a few winners over the last few days so well done everyone.

Bash an Sundance had a 7&5 win away at Sandmartins on Tuesday - they were 5 up after 5 too!


----------



## Scazza (Jun 28, 2012)

Am I the 1st member of Team GM to reach the 3rd Round of the Singles?!

Played my 2nd Round match away at Taunton & Pickeridge this evening and won it on the 18th! 

I was playing an 8 Handicapper so no shots were given and got off to a very ropey start! I held a 6fter for a half on the 1st & 2nd! However was 2 Down after 6. 

I missed a 5fter for the win on 7 & 8 but got it back to 1 Down at the turn. 

I made a decent Par on the Par 3 200 Yard 11th in to the wind which was good enough to get it back to AS.

My opponent made Birdie on the 12th to go back to 1UP and I made birdie on the 13th to get it back to AS.

14th was halfed in 3.

15th my opponent got in to some trouble and I managed a par for the win. So I was 1UP.

16th was a 150 Yard Par 3, I put mine on the green about 12 ft from the pin. My opponent was 10 yards short of the green and left himself a 10fter for Par. He rolled that it and I was left with a 3fter for par which I held.

I made a hash of 17 with a bogey and his par was good enough for the win. AS on the 18th tee.

Opponent pulls his tee shot left and OOB. I hit mine up the left but safe. He skies his provisional and is 1st to play, he still has a 6 iron in to the green playing 4 and puts it right of the green. I have 100 yards to the middle of the green and knock a SW 5 yards short. He chips 12ft short & I chip up to 5ft. He picks my ball up and conceeds the hole.

Absolutely chuffed to bits!


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2012)

n1 Scazza, vwp sir


----------



## Scazza (Jun 28, 2012)

fundy said:



			n1 Scazza, vwp sir 

Click to expand...

Thanks Fundy! Means alot! After getting a bye in the 1st round I really wanted to do well! Being away didn't help, but I really dug in! Actually played to my handicap of 8 on an away course which helped! 

I missed a few 5-6 footers to win holes but I kept my cool and didnt let it phase me! I didnt 3 putt which was the 1st time in a while!

Got some time off now until the 3rd round has to be played!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats Scazza, I always like to read of fellow GM'ers doing well.

Sounds like a great match aswell. Only played matchplay a few times but it is my preferred format as 1v1/2v2 is a proper test


----------



## rickg (Jun 28, 2012)

WP Scazza!! got my 2nd round match Thursday evening at home so fingers crossed to joining you in the 3rd round.....


----------



## Heidi (Jun 28, 2012)

rickg said:



			WP Scazza!! got my 2nd round match Thursday evening at home so fingers crossed to joining you in the 3rd round.....
		
Click to expand...

gargoyle - i've not even played my first round yet! eeek  oooo a smiley...


----------



## Iaing (Jun 28, 2012)

I've got a bit of a strange situation.
I've just had a nosey on HDID for my next round opponent and he's not listed on his club's handicap list.
Suspicious or not?


----------



## Heidi (Jun 28, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I've got a bit of a strange situation.
I've just had a nosey on HDID for my next round opponent and he's not listed on his club's handicap list.
Suspicious or not?
		
Click to expand...

that is a bit odd - demand his hcap cert  they have to produce it within 48 hours or something!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Thanks Fundy! Means alot! After getting a bye in the 1st round I really wanted to do well! Being away didn't help, but I really dug in! Actually played to my handicap of 8 on an away course which helped! 

I missed a few 5-6 footers to win holes but I kept my cool and didnt let it phase me! I didnt 3 putt which was the 1st time in a while!

Got some time off now until the 3rd round has to be played! 

Click to expand...

well played good luck in future rounds.
not only some time but getting round 2 in early means a home draw in round 3 too.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I've got a bit of a strange situation.
I've just had a nosey on HDID for my next round opponent and he's not listed on his club's handicap list.
Suspicious or not?
		
Click to expand...

definately a bit suss, i would be asking questions when you make contact.


----------



## Val (Jun 29, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I've got a bit of a strange situation.
I've just had a nosey on HDID for my next round opponent and he's not listed on his club's handicap list.
Suspicious or not?
		
Click to expand...

Odd, maybe he plays elsewhere too and that's his home club for handicap???

Dunno, any doubt Iain as for the cert buddy.

Good luck :thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I've got a bit of a strange situation.
I've just had a nosey on HDID for my next round opponent and he's not listed on his club's handicap list.
Suspicious or not?
		
Click to expand...

The rules state certificates can be requested and if not provided then they have to be submitted to the organisers within 48 hours. Our opponents were 13 and 0 but changed to 12 and 13 so we were unsure and I just asked about certificates and he had his ready as the original records were incorrect. Take yours and show it and ask for the same in return?


----------



## Val (Jun 29, 2012)

Iain are you home or away? If you are away then the chances are his handicap will be displayed on the clubs notice board.


----------



## rickg (Jun 29, 2012)

Heidi said:



			gargoyle - i've not even played my first round yet! eeek  oooo a smiley...
		
Click to expand...

You need to get in quick Jaqs!!!! in the Volvo, the first player to post the result gets the home tie in the next round.....for us thats a huge advantage as our greens have many subtle borrows that are not evident at first glance.
However if you just want to play at different courses then obviously no rush.....but don't miss the deadline!! :whoo:


----------



## philly169 (Jun 29, 2012)

We've got out second round draw at the bedfordshire in Stagsden.. looks like a great track and should have a date sorted soon.


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2012)

philly169 said:



			We've got out second round draw at the bedfordshire in Stagsden.. looks like a great track and should have a date sorted soon.
		
Click to expand...

Pleasant enough course Phil if a little exposed to the elements, especially if it blows


----------



## Scazza (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks All!

Pleased to be flying the flag for Team GM! 

I do have a home tie in the 3rd Round now too which is an added bonus


----------



## thecraw (Jun 30, 2012)

inthecup said:



			Bring it on biatch! Me an the Moff in the same half of draw as you.
		
Click to expand...


I would love to bring it on mate however I checked the draw and couldn't help but notice you were no longer in the competition!!!


Do tell?????



:ears:


----------



## Heidi (Jun 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			You need to get in quick Jaqs!!!! in the Volvo, the first player to post the result gets the home tie in the next round.....for us thats a huge advantage as our greens have many subtle borrows that are not evident at first glance.
However if you just want to play at different courses then obviously no rush.....but don't miss the deadline!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Happy to play away at a course that might have reasonable greens! too late now - the ones below us have played and if we get thro we will be playing at Deer Park - sus doesnt like that course! I've never played it so have no views at all


----------



## sweeneytoddd (Jun 30, 2012)

Just heading off to Glenbervie to play my 1st round tie, It's been cancelled twice due to the course being unplayable so here's hoping it stays dry today.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 30, 2012)

Went out in the 2nd round yesterday. Never really turned up. 4 down after 4. Almost got it back by the turn, had a real chance at the 15th to draw level but managed to Sherman a short approach into the clag and lost the hole. My oppo then wrapped it up on the 16th with a solid birdie. I don't know why, but I just felt really lethargic all day. Maybe it's the hay fever medication that I started a few days ago. To be honest, my oppo never needed to get out of 2nd gear really. It wasn't all bad though, I've arranged another trip up to Southport Old Links to play the guy again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Went out in the 2nd round yesterday. Never really turned up. 4 down after 4. Almost got it back by the turn, had a real chance at the 15th to draw level but managed to Sherman a short approach into the clag and lost the hole. My oppo then wrapped it up on the 16th with a solid birdie. I don't know why, but I just felt really lethargic all day. *Maybe it's the hay fever medication that I started a few days ago. *To be honest, my oppo never needed to get out of 2nd gear really. It wasn't all bad though, I've arranged another trip up to Southport Old Links to play the guy again.
		
Click to expand...

Very likely never mind the effects of hay fever adding to general fatigue. Tough luck on the loss but there's always next year and sounds like you've found a new golfing buddy.


----------



## Heidi (Jun 30, 2012)

Well me and tattiescone were on a hiding to nothing at Craigielaw today! Sorry GM team...

We played two lovely guys Alan who played off 6 and Andy off 8 - and they were on their game - lovely to watch them at work - so many shots into the green finding the flag! hey ho

anyway - we didnt disgrace ourselves with a granny or a dog licence and we had a fantastic round in beautiful sunshine with two great guys.

Sus unfortunately had no middle game today - and mine was suspect too - but luckily my short game was lethal 

So - the round - 2 down after 2 - halved the third with my putt. Lost 4th. Halves til the 9th which we lost when we were both victims of the rough. 
4 down at the turn.
I won the 10th as i was stroking
Sus's putt on 11th lipped out for a half so back to 4 down
halves until the 14th and my chip onto the green was possibly the best shot i had played all day, one more roll and it would have been in, but the guys couldnt do better than my 4 net 3 anyway. 
Lost the next hole and were dormie 4.

15th - supposedly SI18 - tough green! nothing sticks on it and we crashed and burned and shook hands.

Wonderful experience tho - huge thanks to GM for giving us the opportunity and we will definately return next year.

All the best to Alan and Andy in the next round


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahh tough luck Heidi but sounds like you had a grand day out and kept battling until the end - not much you can do when 2 low handicappers perform....


----------



## Heidi (Jun 30, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Ahh tough luck Heidi but sounds like you had a grand day out and kept battling until the end - not much you can do when 2 low handicappers perform....
		
Click to expand...

they were so accurate

and such gentlemen too! Paid for everything, wouldnt even let us buy a drink for them  and Alan gave me his metal archerfield tag! Sus is sooooo jealous


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2012)

Hard lines Jac


----------



## rickg (Jun 30, 2012)

Unlucky Sus & Jaqs......sounds like you made an impression......


----------



## Heidi (Jun 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			Unlucky Sus & Jaqs......sounds like you made an impression......
		
Click to expand...

thanks big val and gargoyle! Loved every minute - blessed with good scottish weather too - not a drop of rain!

losing 5 and 3 wasnt too awful!


----------



## inthecup (Jun 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I would love to bring it on mate however I checked the draw and couldn't help but notice you were no longer in the competition!!!


Do tell?????



:ears:
		
Click to expand...

1 up with 2 to play. I missed a putt under a foot on 17 and lost hole then flew green with second at 18 and made bogey to loose match. We finished birdie, birdie, bogey, bogey!!!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 30, 2012)

inthecup said:



			1 up with 2 to play. I missed a putt under a foot on 17 and lost hole then flew green with second at 18 and made bogey to loose match. We finished birdie, birdie, bogey, bogey!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good birdie at 15 as well!

These guys any good???


----------



## inthecup (Jun 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Good birdie at 15 as well!

These guys any good???
		
Click to expand...

Yes, especially the guy off 11, He hit a few cracking shots. Hit his second at the first to 2 feet and was quite handy with the putter.


----------



## sweeneytoddd (Jun 30, 2012)

sweeneytoddd said:



			Just heading off to Glenbervie to play my 1st round tie, It's been cancelled twice due to the course being unplayable so here's hoping it stays dry today.
		
Click to expand...

won 5&4, was 4 up through 4 and even though I was pegged back to 2 up at the turn started back 3-3 and tied it up on the 15th. Absolute gem of a guy I played today ( wouldn't let me pay half of the visitor concession) and even though he wasn't playing too well wasn't in a  foul mood about it.
Away to deerpark next round where I am giving away 8 shots. Tough ask but hey ho.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 30, 2012)

sweeneytoddd said:



			won 5&4, was 4 up through 4 and even though I was pegged back to 2 up at the turn started back 3-3 and tied it up on the 15th. Absolute gem of a guy I played today ( wouldn't let me pay half of the visitor concession) and even though he wasn't playing too well wasn't in a  foul mood about it.
Away to deerpark next round where I am giving away 8 shots. Tough ask but hey ho.
		
Click to expand...


Wear your wellies at Deer Park, its like a bog in the wet!


----------



## Iaing (Jul 20, 2012)

Won my second round match 1 up away at Cardross today. 3 down after 4, 2 up after 15, square after 17 , and managed to win the last with a nice wee birdie .
The course was in great nick as the Scottish boys championship is there next week.
At home in the next round for the first time so we'll see what happens now:mmm:.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brilliant Iain, I like Cardross, nice track. Thats a very good away victory.


----------



## Iaing (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheers mate. Thoroughly enjoyed the course.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 20, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Cheers mate. Thoroughly enjoyed the course.
		
Click to expand...

I'm deadly serious, that's not an easy course to go to and come away with a victory. You must be playing well and gutted your not coming to Millport tomorrow!!!


:whoo:


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Won my second round match 1 up away at Cardross today. 3 down after 4, 2 up after 15, square after 17 , and managed to win the last with a nice wee birdie .
The course was in great nick as the Scottish boys championship is there next week.
At home in the next round for the first time so we'll see what happens now:mmm:.
		
Click to expand...

Superb Iain :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Played my 2nd round match today against a really nice lad from Greetham Valley.

I won 3 of the first 4, then lost a couple but won the 9th to be 2 up at the turn.
Up against it on the back 9 I thought I did well to hang on until the 16th before I lost my lead and we teed off on 17 all square.

A half on 17 so all down to 18, which is a lovely hole (but would be nicer as a risk and reward par 5 imo). A tee shot of between 220-250 then the hole doglegs almost 90Â° to the left, then goes sharply downhill. The green has lakes short left and short right which seem to eat into the front corners, and is probably 50' below you.

Tom had found the right side of the fairway and had about 150 left. I'd hit an unintentional draw into the first cut (not that short) and a bit further on and had 105.

Thinking I was going to be up against it because he'd hit nice irons all day, Tom shanks it into the right hand lake, so I only have to hit the green.
Cue an awful contact which could have ended up wet, but it bounced on the cart path round the edge of the lake and ended up pin high just off the green to the right.

A failed attempt at getting close with a dropped ball from Tom and he shook my hand for a 1 up win.

Not the way I'd have wanted it to end but a very good game played in great spirits, and I'm happy to be in the draw for round 3.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2012)

Good stuff Gary, gl in the next round


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 22, 2012)

well played Gary, a win is a win.

looking forward to our match next Sunday although not lifted a club for 3 days as yet again I am laid up ill, have had more bugs and viruses this year then ever before!!


----------



## rickg (Jul 22, 2012)

Well done gary..........see you tomorrow.....:thup:


----------



## Scazza (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations Region! Very well played! Glad someone has joined me in the 3rd round of the singles!

I'll also see you tomorrow hopefully, if not tomorrow, I'll see you on the tee on Tuesday!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well done Gary  I have left many ball in that lake on 18 and a few in the lake in front of the tee on 10. What did you think of greetham


----------



## Region3 (Jul 25, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Well done Gary  I have left many ball in that lake on 18 and a few in the lake in front of the tee on 10. What did you think of greetham
		
Click to expand...

I like it. It had some very interesting holes, but the one thing that lets it down imo is the evidence of 'casual' players, for want of a better word.
divots and pitchmarks aplenty, as well as buggy tracks all over the fairways.

Apart from that, very nice indeed.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Congratulations Region! Very well played! Glad someone has joined me in the 3rd round of the singles!

I'll also see you tomorrow hopefully, if not tomorrow, I'll see you on the tee on Tuesday!
		
Click to expand...

I saw you, but didn't want to distract you on the tee.
Did you know which of the ones around the tee was me?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got my 2nd round of the singles at my course on Friday and tee off at 2.30pm against a 14 hcap from Stoke by Nayland. Will be sure to update you all when finished.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2012)

That's me done! Round 2 defeat on 19th :-(.
Best get my caddy bid out for my nephew who's made it to R3.
Hope all of you left in do better.


----------



## Scazza (Jul 27, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I saw you, but didn't want to distract you on the tee.
Did you know which of the ones around the tee was me?
		
Click to expand...

If I am honest, I was totally zoned in and forgot you were in the group behind me! I would of come and said hello if I was thinking about it!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I had my 2nd round match today and pleased to say I came through it 2&1, so onto the 3rd round for me with another home game.

Thanks again to Swanny for caddying and his general help out on the course.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 27, 2012)

nice one Davey, good luck for the next one :whoo:


----------



## MarkHK (Jul 29, 2012)

Through to round three tonight in the doubles with a great 6 and 5 win at The Hertfordshire, First time both of us had played it. Some really nice looking holes of the whites and the club house was stunning. Away at Welwyn Garden City next to  4 & 6 handicapers so should be a difficult one.


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2012)

MarkHK said:



			Through to round three tonight in the doubles with a great 6 and 5 win at The Hertfordshire, First time both of us had played it. Some really nice looking holes of the whites and the club house was stunning. Away at Welwyn Garden City next to  4 & 6 handicapers so should be a difficult one.
		
Click to expand...

well done Mark 

Welwyns quite nice, enjoy and get yourself through again


----------



## Val (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm through also, won 4 and 3 against a steady 6 handicaper. Managed to make the putts that mattered under pressure for halfs. Played steady enough but putted pretty decent, even finished the match with a 2 from 10 feet :thup:

Over to you Hendo


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I'm through also, won 4 and 3 against a steady 6 handicaper. Managed to make the putts that mattered under pressure for halfs. Played steady enough but putted pretty decent, even finished the match with a 2 from 10 feet :thup:

Over to you Hendo 

Click to expand...

Well done Val, great job. Pressure is now on me, 1pm ish on Wed. Wasn't looking forward to playing Lanark in the next round after it destroyed me last week. I'll do my bestest to meet you in the next round.  Well done again.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 29, 2012)

I got humped one down tonight. Played poorly so can't complain.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I got humped one down tonight. Played poorly so can't complain.
		
Click to expand...

1 down's not really a humping is it ? More of a mild defeat ?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gibbo and myself played this afternoon/evening.

Won the first 4 holes with pars before losing 2 out of the next 3 also to pars. Winning 8 and 9 put us 4 up again after the front 9.

Lost 10 and 11 before we stopped the rot by halving 12, but lost 13 to be only 1 up.
We hung on halving 14, 15 & 16 before a birdie saw us dragged back to all square on 17, so onto the last tee (my favourite hole ) with all to play for.

After the tee shots it was advantage us as I was the only one to be able to reach the green in regulation, and hit PW to about 15'. 2 putts for the hole and the match after our opponents long par putt missed on the low side, and I lagged it down the hill to about 8" and we shook hands.

The 8 hc opponent was just relentless for most of the back 9 hitting fairways and greens, and from what looked like a commanding position we were almost beaten. It was our opponents good play though rather than us handing it to them.

A cracking match played in great company. Onwards to round 3!!

Congratulations to everyone else posting wins too


----------



## thecraw (Jul 29, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			1 down's not really a humping is it ? More of a mild defeat ?
		
Click to expand...

It is a humping to me, gave the game away with some real sloppy play. Lost every par 3 albeit giving shots on three of them. Blocked so many shots, putted like a dick and still only lost on the last. 

Really pissed at myself. Good luck in your hendo.


----------



## Val (Jul 29, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Well done Val, great job. Pressure is now on me, 1pm ish on Wed. Wasn't looking forward to playing Lanark in the next round after it destroyed me last week. I'll do my bestest to meet you in the next round.  Well done again.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal, good luck :thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It is a humping to me, gave the game away with some real sloppy play. Lost every par 3 albeit giving shots on three of them. Blocked so many shots, putted like a dick and still only lost on the last. 

Really pissed at myself. Good luck in your hendo.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah looking forward to playing my Hendo lol  

Unlucky with todays game it happens to us all but granted its a lot worse when it happens in a matchplay comp and yer oot and there is nothing you can do about it. Better luck next time eh...



Valentino said:



			Cheers pal, good luck :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 29, 2012)

just home (via maccy d's). As Gary saida great match played with very good company. Gary was immense again and he had to be as the guy off 8 was straight off the tee and hitting GIR for fun on the back 9.

Really enjoyed the course Gary, I just wish I had holed a few of my putts then we wouldnt have been needing the 18th to win.

an 8 & 6 h/c in the next round away. Bring it on


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 31, 2012)

Out of the singles, but had a good away win at West Herts at the weekend, 2 up win.  Home match next round at last.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2012)

just sorted 3rd round tie for me and Region3 this Saturday, that was a doddle, a 7 & 8 hc awaits at a course neither of us knows and the weather forecast is grim 

Bring it on :thup:


----------



## joma1108 (Aug 1, 2012)

Heading out for the 2nd round of volvo, Home tie, got 4 shots on my opo and the wind is blowing....all good signs....I hope


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			just sorted 3rd round tie for me and Region3 this Saturday, that was a doddle, a 7 & 8 hc awaits at a course neither of us knows and the weather forecast is grim 

Bring it on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Where are you playing


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 1, 2012)

Burghley Park GC in Stamford


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2012)

I know it well, 2 of my old group are members there now. Pretty flat from what I recall and whilst it is a respected Private Members Club, the course design is not that well thouht of outside of the membership. Nice place though, I went to school in Stamford. The clubs is literally a minute off the A1 at Stamford and easy to find. 

Lucky you are playing now, half the course shuts in a few weeks for the Burghley Horse Trials and some of it usually gets a bit trashed.

Pity you are playing so soon as could probably have arranged for someone to sign you in for a practice round.

Do you have the names of who you are playing, would be total coincidence if it was my old playing partners.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craig & Paul off 7 & 8 respectively


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 1, 2012)

Played my second round of the Volvo there and won (was that you joma1108?, if so thanks for the game) right then Val, let's get this glamor tie on the go ;-)


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If you two get through to face each other I'm coming through to watch/referee.

Would also make a fantastic forum feature so I'll bring my notebook and camera!

Good luck to both of you - maybe!

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Right then craw, get that notepad and camera looked out, am holding you to this ;-)


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done Chris.....may the best man win!!


----------



## joma1108 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Played my second round of the Volvo there and won (was that you joma1108?, if so thanks for the game) right then Val, let's get this glamor tie on the go ;-)
		
Click to expand...

 yes that was me Chris and well done,I had a bad start and then you played really well, despite a mini resurgence at the end for me a comfortable 3 & 2 for you. Good luck in the next round.


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2012)

joma1108 said:



			yes that was me Chris and well done,I had a bad start and then you played really well, despite a mini resurgence at the end for me a comfortable 3 & 2 for you. Good luck in the next round.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean good luck, he's going down


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Right then craw, get that notepad and camera looked out, am holding you to this ;-)
		
Click to expand...

It's either that or he can carry my bag


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 1, 2012)

joma1108 said:



			yes that was me Chris and well done,I had a bad start and then you played really well, despite a mini resurgence at the end for me a comfortable 3 & 2 for you. Good luck in the next round.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Hugh, good to meet you and thanks again, top bloke.



Valentino said:



			What do you mean good luck, he's going down 

Click to expand...

Hahaha, think your on something Martin, am classing this as a bye into the last round lol 



Valentino said:



			It's either that or he can carry my bag 

Click to expand...

I like ref/journalist role better than the caddy one.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 1, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Right then craw, get that notepad and camera looked out, am holding you to this ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I've been practising my Ivor Robson voice for weeks now!

"On the tee


----------



## rickg (Aug 2, 2012)

Won my match tonight 3 & 1 and through to the regional semi final. :thup:

Match played in a great spirit against a 13 h/capper from Panshangar.

Next round against a 15 H/Capper at his place (Berkhamsted)........only played it once before so would like to try and get a practice round in if anyone fancies playing it?


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice one Rick


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2012)

Well done Rick

If fit will happily join you at Berkhampstead, albeit thats prob unlikely on current evidence


----------



## Region3 (Aug 3, 2012)

rickg said:



			Won my match tonight 3 & 1 and through to the regional semi final. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as the 4th round? 

Well done Rick, good luck in the next. :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Is that the same as the 4th round? 

Well done Rick, good luck in the next. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think its the same as the 3rd Round


----------



## rickg (Aug 3, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I think its the same as the 3rd Round 

Click to expand...

Semis sounds much better  than round 3!!!


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2012)

rickg said:



			Semis sounds much better  than round 3!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that :thup:


----------



## Scazza (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree, Regional Semi Final sounds much better than Round 3!!


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 3, 2012)

WEll done Rick, 

An I agree, Martin, looking forward to our Regional Semi playoff ;-)


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2012)

rickg said:



			Semis sounds much better  than round 3!!!
		
Click to expand...

In that case, we lost in the semi 

I'd already played in the morning, and played quite well.
In the afternoon my whole game went awol, although the putting wasn't (relatively) too bad.

Sorry Gibbo, I have no idea what went wrong with my swing. It was just one of those games. Shame it had to happen in the Volvo.
Still, it was good while it lasted.

Good luck to all those still left in.

I have the semi () of the singles next week, at a course I've never played, and have no idea which swing I'll be taking with me!


----------



## Scazza (Aug 10, 2012)

Just arranged my Regional Semi Final at Home for Sunday 19th August. Hopefully the weather will be decent so it doesn't have to be rearranged!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm oot the singles as well now.

Was swinging well (after a couple of holes) but could not read the greens to save my life. Hit 6 greens on th front 9 and only 2 putted once.

Lost 6&5 in the end. Roll on next year (and the matchplay championships).


----------



## Iaing (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, if the 3rd round was the semi, then I guess the 4th round is the final.

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Won my semi today at home by 2 & 1 to set up another home tie in the final.

Played some really good golf by my limited standards starting with a cracking drive and 9 iron to 2 feet for a birdie at the first and then was really steady from then on and was never behind.

Happy days! :cheers:


----------



## thecraw (Aug 17, 2012)

Great stuff Ian, proud of you.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well done Ian ,good luck in the final mate,stick in.


----------



## Iaing (Aug 17, 2012)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2012)

Great result Iain, well played


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 20, 2012)

My partner & I sneaked a 3&2 home win in the 3rd round and have a home draw for the final, hope to keep plugging away !!


----------



## rickg (Aug 21, 2012)

as posted on another thread tonight, lost my singles semi-final tonight away at Berkhamsted. Giving away 8 shots on a course I've only ever played once around 12 years ago was always going to be tough, and so it proved.

managed a credible 5 over gross and lost on the 18th to a 20 foot putt when I was sure we were going down the 1st for extra holes..........gutted does not describe it, but very pleased with how I played.

the guy I played was a true gent...he's actually an author and has published 2 books....one on horse racing and one on golf.....the golf book is very funny and I can highly recommend it......he goes in search of the best links courses in the UK and relates his experiences along the way....its called "Golf on the Edge"...Stephen Cartmell is the author and its a must read for any golf enthusiast.........


----------



## quinn (Aug 21, 2012)

rickg said:



			as posted on another thread tonight, lost my singles semi-final tonight away at Berkhamsted. Giving away 8 shots on a course I've only ever played once around 12 years ago was always going to be tough, and so it proved.

managed a credible 5 over gross and lost on the 18th to a 20 foot putt when I was sure we were going down the 1st for extra holes..........gutted does not describe it, but very pleased with how I played.

the guy I played was a true gent...he's actually an author and has published 2 books....one on horse racing and one on golf.....the golf book is very funny and I can highly recommend it......he goes in search of the best links courses in the UK and relates his experiences along the way....its called "Golf on the Edge"...Stephen Cartmell is the author and its a must read for any golf enthusiast.........
		
Click to expand...


its a tough game sometimes rick. you couldn't have done much more.can't believe it happened to you again. keep playing the way you do and you won't be far off. you've took it well again . hope you get commission for plugging his book.nice touch.


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 22, 2012)

Unlucky Rick.... Perhaps that wee extra shot you lost the other day would have come in handy afterall. Not to worry so long as you getting the handicap in the right direction and happy with your round thats all that matters.


----------



## Jiggo1983 (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my first post but I thought I'd let you all know that I won my final yesterday 3&1.

Was away at a course I'd played once before and gave my opponent 4 shots so was pleased with the result. Bring on the regional finals!!

Anyone else won a final yet??


----------



## Iaing (Aug 31, 2012)

Well done Jiggo!
I'm still waiting to find out who my opponent in the final is.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Got my 3rd round match tomorrow against a lady 12 handicapper. Could be a hard day at the office.


----------



## philly169 (Aug 31, 2012)

Got our 3rd round doubles tomorrow at home, if we win it's an away final in Northampton.... It's an open qualifying course though, so need to play well to get there.


----------



## Val (Aug 31, 2012)

Hendo and I go for it on Sunday for a slot in the final.


----------



## Iaing (Aug 31, 2012)

All the best bud.


----------



## Hendo007 (Sep 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Hendo and I go for it on Sunday for a slot in the final.
		
Click to expand...

I thought we were playing golf ? whats this going at it you refer to ?? Am concerned ;-) 

Looking forward to it and hope the weather holds up for us this time. Whoever wins has an away tie in the last round. The guy we play won his 3rd round match about a month ago!!! Obviously keen for the home tie.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 1, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Got my 3rd round match tomorrow against a lady 12 handicapper. Could be a hard day at the office.
		
Click to expand...

Well I was right, it was a hard day at the office, but once again pleased to say I won it with a 12-15ft putt on the 18th. She was a very good opponent and very straight. I had an awful front 9 and made the turn 2 down, on the brink of 3 down I sunk a much needed putt and all of a sudden my putter became hot. I holed some important putts, none more so than the 18th and was pleased with the result.

Once again, thanks must go to Swanny32 as my caddy and keeping my head in the game and not letting me take on any silly shots.

Now onto the 4th round which I understand will be away at Stowmarket.


----------



## philly169 (Sep 1, 2012)

We are out, lost in our home tie in the 3rd round. To be honest, my partner played well, I just couldn't buy a putt. Went to a play off on 1st, I hit a great tee shot and went for a 150 yard approach with 8 iron, struck it to well and it rolled off the back into the pond, chip and run with a putt to half, lipped out.. Story of the day really....


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2012)

Happy to report that Hendo and I got our tie played this afternoon, good match but was finally won on the last by yours truly.

Good even match which was ultimately won be me due to strokes awarded despite my best efforts to concede a 3 hole lead by losing a hole and trying to play for the half on my final stroking hole (17) leaving me 1 up with 1 to play, both hit the short par 3 green leaving it down to the putting which had Hendo concede my final putt for the win.

Cheers for the game bud.


----------



## Hendo007 (Sep 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Happy to report that Hendo and I got our tie played this afternoon, good match but was finally won on the last by yours truly.

Good even match which was ultimately won be me due to strokes awarded despite my best efforts to concede a 3 hole lead by losing a hole and trying to play for the half on my final stroking hole (17) leaving me 1 up with 1 to play, both hit the short par 3 green leaving it down to the putting which had Hendo concede my final putt for the win.

Cheers for the game bud.
		
Click to expand...

Yip cheers too. Well played today despite recent events. 

As you say, both played steady but that birdie on 4 that you got and winning your first 3 stroking holes was the difference really. Not much in the game at all. Well played again mate, was a good tussle. 

Good luck in the next round and make sure you bring home the bacon.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 2, 2012)

Well played Val and on another note my thoughts are with you big chap.

Unlucky hendo.


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Well played Val and on another note my thoughts are with you big chap.

Unlucky hendo.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Yip cheers too. Well played today despite recent events. 

As you say, both played steady but that birdie on 4 that you got and winning your first 3 stroking holes was the difference really. Not much in the game at all. Well played again mate, was a good tussle. 

Good luck in the next round and make sure you bring home the bacon.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Hendo, I'll do my best.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Cheers Hendo, I'll do my best.
		
Click to expand...


Well done Big Val, great victory but it was never going to be anything but a win for you.

Hendo the full of HDID are deeply disappointed but not surprised)


----------



## Iaing (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done Martin, great result!


----------



## Jiggo1983 (Sep 5, 2012)

Was wanting to know when the regional finals were so contacted the number on the Volvo Matchplay Website and have found out that there is only one final for the singles. This is being held at Frilford Heath in Oxfordshire on the 11th October and is being played on the Blue Course.

Thought there might be some who would be quite interested in this.

Can't Wait!!!!!!


----------



## Hendo007 (Sep 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It is a humping to me, gave the game away with some real sloppy play. Lost every par 3 albeit giving shots on three of them. Blocked so many shots, putted like a dick and still only lost on the last. 

Really pissed at myself. Good luck in your hendo.
		
Click to expand...




Hendo007 said:



			Yip cheers too. Well played today despite recent events. 

As you say, both played steady but that birdie on 4 that you got and winning your first 3 stroking holes was the difference really. Not much in the game at all. Well played again mate, was a good tussle. 

Good luck in the next round and make sure you bring home the bacon.
		
Click to expand...

After my heartbreaking exit from the Volvo matchplay at the hands of Big Val ;-) in the "regional Semi" I thought I better play better in the Hdid matchplay since I was in the regional final. Fortunately I managed to win this time and have qualified for the Scottish final. To be played on the 8th October at Cardona. I was playing away from home against a 9 handicapper in the final round. Found myself 4 down after 8 holes and thinking it was gonna be another nearly. Then I started playing golf and gradually reduced his lead to eventually get it back to all square on the 15th hole. I then proceeded to win both 16 and 17 and it was game over. By far my best performance of the both comps and just goes to show never to give up.


----------



## rickg (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice one Chris..........all the way this time mate!!


----------



## Hendo007 (Sep 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It is a humping to me, gave the game away with some real sloppy play. Lost every par 3 albeit giving shots on three of them. Blocked so many shots, putted like a dick and still only lost on the last. 

Really pissed at myself. Good luck in your hendo.
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Nice one Chris..........all the way this time mate!!
		
Click to expand...

Here's hoping Rick, Hitting the ball a lot better at the moment so need to try keep the form going over the next couple of weeks. Wanna give it a proper go this time and hope the weathers a little kinder this time !!!


----------



## Iaing (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, they say all good things come to an end.

BUT NOT YET. 

Won my regional final today and so am off to the Scottish final at Lanark GC on 8th October. 

I was never ahead at any point in the game until I holed the winning putt on the 18th. Indeed was 2 down with 3 to play and despite not hitting the ball particularly well, got stuck in and ground it out. Chipping and putting was very good on the last few holes thankfully! 
Pretty chuffed right now and about to have a few celebratory haufs. :cheers:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 21, 2012)

Top stuff mate congrats and well done.

 hope you can get it all together for the Scottish final and go all the way to
Durban.


----------



## Crow (Sep 21, 2012)

Well played, that's some achievement already!

Great play to win the last three holes, squaring it after 17 was one thing but to go on and win the 18th takes some nerve and a degree of confidence, your opponent couldn't have known what hit him.


----------



## Iaing (Sep 21, 2012)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Well done Iain. Keep the flag flying.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 21, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Well, they say all good things come to an end.

BUT NOT YET. 

pWon my regional final today and so am off to the Scottish final at Lanark GC on 8th October. 

I was never ahead at any point in the game until I holed the winning putt on the 18th. Indeed was 2 down with 3 to play and despite not hitting the ball particularly well, got stuck in and ground it out. Chipping and putting was very good on the last few holes thankfully! 
Pretty chuffed right now and about to have a few celebratory haufs. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


Lanark. That'll be a bog and another example of Volvo cutting costs. Lanark is a good track but in October. No thanks.

I won't be entering this competition again next year. 

Good luck Iain, rooting for you.and good luck Valentino in your final game. It would be good to see two GM guys in the Scottish final.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 21, 2012)

I was passing the fairmont in St Andrews last wed and there was a regional final for the Volvo on the Torrance course. I was going to enter the singles and 4 ball next year as it seems a good comp or is it?


----------



## Iaing (Sep 21, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			I was passing the fairmont in St Andrews last wed and there was a regional final for the Volvo on the Torrance course. I was going to enter the singles and 4 ball next year as it seems a good comp or is it?
		
Click to expand...

This has been my first year Darth and I must admit I've thoroughly enjoyed it. I suppose it depends on the draw, I was lucky enough to get drawn away at two decent tracks, but If I'd got beaten at home in the first roundit wouldn't have been as good.


----------



## Hendo007 (Sep 22, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It is a humping to me, gave the game away with some real sloppy play. Lost every par 3 albeit giving shots on three of them. Blocked so many shots, putted like a dick and still only lost on the last. 

Really pissed at myself. Good luck in your hendo.
		
Click to expand...




Iaing said:



			Well, they say all good things come to an end.

BUT NOT YET. 

Won my regional final today and so am off to the Scottish final at Lanark GC on 8th October. 

I was never ahead at any point in the game until I holed the winning putt on the 18th. Indeed was 2 down with 3 to play and despite not hitting the ball particularly well, got stuck in and ground it out. Chipping and putting was very good on the last few holes thankfully! 
Pretty chuffed right now and about to have a few celebratory haufs. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Iaing, 

Hopefully Big Val will meet you there. 

Lanark will be fine in oct so don't worry about that. Just one pointer from me as I've played it a couple of times this year. Keep it on the fairway !! 

Hope you enjoy your finals day. Playing my HDID finals day on the same day but down at Cardona so hopefully there be a lot of good stuff to talk about that evening. 

Chris


----------



## Iaing (Sep 22, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Well done Iaing, 

Hopefully Big Val will meet you there. 

Lanark will be fine in oct so don't worry about that. Just one pointer from me as I've played it a couple of times this year. Keep it on the fairway !! 

Hope you enjoy your finals day. Playing my HDID finals day on the same day but down at Cardona so hopefully there be a lot of good stuff to talk about that evening. 

Chris
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris. All the best at Cardona.


----------



## Val (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I can confirm tonight that I will see Iain at the regional finals day at Lanark after winning my tie on the 19th hole.

The match started pretty poorly losing the first to a birdie, 3rd to a birdie, 4th to a hole in one and was 5 down through 8 and I genuinely thought I was in for a humping. I managed to pull one back on 9 turning 4 down. I managed to pull it back to 1 with 3 to play and lost 16, 2 down 2 to play but managed to win the next 2 to square so back up the first and I had a shot wihich enabled me to close it out.

Delighted with the result considering I was 5 down to a 9 handicapper turning at 1 under par, I think from memory I had a pretty solid 2 or 3 over back 9


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Well I can confirm tonight that I will see Iain at the regional finals day at Lanark after winning my tie on the 19th hole.

The match started pretty poorly losing the first to a birdie, 3rd to a birdie, 4th to a hole in one and was 5 down through 8 and I genuinely thought I was in for a humping. I managed to pull one back on 9 turning 4 down. I managed to pull it back to 1 with 3 to play and lost 16, 2 down 2 but managed to win the next 2 to square so back up the first and I had a shot wihich enabled me to close it out.

Delighted with the result considering I was 5 down to a 9 handicapper turning at 1 under par, I think from memory I had a pretty solid 2 or 3 over back 9
		
Click to expand...

Well done Big Man and the best of luck @ Lanark.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 26, 2012)

2 birdies and a HIO.... I bet you were proper fearing the worst. Well played to haul it back and snatch the win. 

good luck to all GM'ers North & South of the border :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 26, 2012)

magic. 

Well played Val.


----------



## Iaing (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done Martin!
See you at Lanark. :fore:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 26, 2012)

To come back after 2 birdies and an hole in one in the first 4 holes is great going, it would have demoralised many.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Well I can confirm tonight that I will see Iain at the regional finals day at Lanark after winning my tie on the 19th hole.

The match started pretty poorly losing the first to a birdie, 3rd to a birdie, 4th to a hole in one and was 5 down through 8 and I genuinely thought I was in for a humping. I managed to pull one back on 9 turning 4 down. I managed to pull it back to 1 with 3 to play and lost 16, 2 down 2 to play but managed to win the next 2 to square so back up the first and I had a shot wihich enabled me to close it out.

Delighted with the result considering I was 5 down to a 9 handicapper turning at 1 under par, I think from memory I had a pretty solid 2 or 3 over back 9
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good match, and a great result. Good luck at the finals to all GM'ers there


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a great recovery Val well played.

Good luck in the finals.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Unfortunately for me, having won my previous round, I have had to withdraw from the competition due to hand surgery that could not be put off. Gutted really as 1 more win would have meant the regional finals at Frilford Heath.

The only upside at the moment is I am unbeaten in singles matchplay and will be back again next year to try again.


----------



## Hendo007 (Sep 28, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Well I can confirm tonight that I will see Iain at the regional finals day at Lanark after winning my tie on the 19th hole.

The match started pretty poorly losing the first to a birdie, 3rd to a birdie, 4th to a hole in one and was 5 down through 8 and I genuinely thought I was in for a humping. I managed to pull one back on 9 turning 4 down. I managed to pull it back to 1 with 3 to play and lost 16, 2 down 2 to play but managed to win the next 2 to square so back up the first and I had a shot wihich enabled me to close it out.

Delighted with the result considering I was 5 down to a 9 handicapper turning at 1 under par, I think from memory I had a pretty solid 2 or 3 over back 9
		
Click to expand...

Superb Martin..... 

Again well done for not giving up and fighting back, Glad you made it mate and all the best for the final on the 8th.


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2012)

Cheers Hendo, be good to see either Iain or me make the trip to Portugal from our final.


----------

